# 57288 Slings for Stress Incontinence



## aschaeve (Oct 8, 2009)

My doctors will use cpt code 57288 for sling operation for stress incontinence.  Code 57288 crosswalks to 00860 or 00940.  My question is when you use 00940.

Thanks,
Alicia


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 8, 2009)

Alicia,

ASA code 00940 is appropriate when the approach is transvaginal.

Julie, CPC


----------



## banumathy (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,


For this scenario you need to hold the claim and get the OP report to verify whethr this was done by vaginal or abdominal approach? if incision on groin(obturator) area then we can use 00840. could you please any one confirm me am I correct?

Banu, CPC


----------

